# How do I produce a Dremel thread ?



## magic.42 (Feb 21, 2010)

What I want to do is make holder that I can mount my Dremel 300 to. I can't figure out if there is a tap out there for this or another method I've not discovered for threading this. The threading I'm referring to is at the tip of the housing, near the chuck. When the finger stop tip of the housing is unscrewed there is male threaded end beneath the it . It's this portion I want to screw in to the holder I'd like to make. If there are web links or suppliers for a special tap please let me in on it. Thanks and Take Care ~ Rich


----------



## RICHARDDV (Feb 21, 2010)

try 3/4 - 10  its very close   richard


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 22, 2010)

The Dremel tools have two different nose threads. One is 3/4-12 and the other is 3/4-16.


----------



## black85vette (Feb 22, 2010)

Just drill some aluminum and cut some threads to match. Not all that difficult. Just calculate the TPI by measuring the threads on the Dremel.


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 22, 2010)

Depending on your application and Dremel model, you may not need to cut any threads. A simple clamp is often sufficient. This one is for my Proxxon which has a plain nose, but I did a similar thing on an old Dremel tool with satisfactory results years ago.


----------

